# Shade, still doing OK



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I keep going on about him, but he is such a super boy I can´t help myself.
He can no longer get into the car or Navajo and he is too heavy to lift so when we go shopping etc. he and Motley have to stay at home.
After a few times they got used to it, so used to it that now when we say "I'm very sorry" they don't even bother to get up.
You've seen teeth cleaning time, I only have to show Shade the toothbrush and he's up on the bed, Motley takes a flying leap onto the bed.
Hans has just shown Shade the comb and he has followed Hans into the garage to be groomed. 
He has also found a very loud voice to tell us he wants to play, playing usually means he has his ball in his mouth and keeps his eye on Motley running about, thats his play. Or as on this 5 min video, they both make a lot of noise.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely to see Jan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hans doesn't move like a man about to have a hip op!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Hans doesn't move like a man about to have a hip op!


How's he supposed to move them Jean?:laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a ery good question! The dogs are obviously keeping him young though.


----------

